# Chihuahua carried off by Hawk and lives!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.wbtv.com/global/story.asp?s=12129434

I dont care if the media says its rare and that you need to stay close by or keep them on a leash. My personal experience with Yoshi and a hawk and me standing right over him tells me otherwise. As well as a friend that had her Yorkie on a harness and lead and a Hawk came down and grabbed him and although she was able to pull him back, the damage from the talons were fatal :-(


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think it's rare at all. There was another article about a pair of chihuahuas snatched up by owls the other day...

http://liveshots.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/03/10/owl-danger-from-above/

I rarely let my girl off lead and am wary when I do. Hawks and owls patrol our neighborhood waiting for small dogs and cats to prey on. Very unnerving.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh God, I just hated reading these. I worry about birds of prey all the time, I just hate it.  I'm glad that Poppy was ok (what a miracle) and how awful that the other people lost one of theirs completely, just horrible


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG! this is sooo my worst nightmare..we have a lot of bird of prey out hear being close to the mountains.. Bald eagle's are a regular site out here and they are massive!

Makes me worried at times..can just imagine my dogs floating away...eeeeek!


----------



## PupKins (Feb 14, 2010)

This has been a worry of mine now that we are moving in with my MIL-she backs up to what we call "Hawk Haven". We are in a rural part of town where we are surrounded by ton of tree farms and corn fields where hawks circle all the time-my MIL has two small dachshunds and with Zoey now she will never be out in the yard unattended! My parents live only a measly 16 miles away a little closer to the mountains and the problem in their neighborhood is coyotes that like to carry off the smaller breeds of dogs and cats. 

OOOOOOH I hate just even thinking about it!!!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

That is just horrible. I am so glad the little guy is ok.It is not rare at all.


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG, thankfully he is ok!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

This was one of the responses to the article. It REALLY pissed me off! :angry1:



> There is 2 ways to solve the owl problem: 1. Kill the forest with FIRE !!!! or 2. Get a real dog next time. Upgrade from the yippy little ankle biters to a dog that doesn't pee on itself when you talk loudly. I don't ever hear about birds of pray carrying off German Shepherds or Labs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, I try not to read the comments as most of the time there are trolls on them trying to get a rise out of people :-(


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank God he is ok. We see alot of that where we live from Hawks and other birds. 
Very Scary!


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

Is there any tips to avoid this? because we have a cottage that we go to often and we are surrounded by trees and all that. I had planed on keeping him close to me at all times, and never letting him roam around alone, and to always be kept on a leash.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Riley said:


> Is there any tips to avoid this?


This is why I always keep ours on lead.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Riley said:


> Is there any tips to avoid this? because we have a cottage that we go to often and we are surrounded by trees and all that. I had planed on keeping him close to me at all times, and never letting him roam around alone, and to always be kept on a leash.


After reading these, as for myself, I'd be carrying my dogs in my arms in and out to the car, etc. and not let them alone for one minute if there was a possibility of a vulture sweeping them up. A co-worker had told me this happened to one of their pups. I'd rather keep mine inside that to chance this.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow strange! at least shes in one piece  Glad it doesnt happen around here lol


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That is so sad especially for Trooper, 

How Poppy escaped is a miracle but so good that she did.. I love birds of Prey but not when its feeding time...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Riley said:


> Is there any tips to avoid this? because we have a cottage that we go to often and we are surrounded by trees and all that. I had planed on keeping him close to me at all times, and never letting him roam around alone, and to always be kept on a leash.


 
Well I dont take mine out in these types of areas (including my house) I know some that have been killed by predators while on lead and while people were standing there so I myself do not take any chances. These birds of prey are silent, you can watch the sky and that is helpful but night time is difficult as you will never hear an owl coming either :-( I am not sure where you cottage is and what types of predators are in the area but keep in mind that Coyotes and the such are also predators that have been known to come after Chis, we have a member on this board that lost hers to a Coyote :-(


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

Our cottage is in northern Ontario, so we basically have everything....bears....hawks...wolves and coyotes...although I have never seen the coyotes, the wolves and bears have been seen , only at night though. We never really worried about this much before because we have a big Siberian husky and a Shepard cross both of which usually stuck around us. This summer will be Riley's first time going up with us, so after hearing all of this i guess i will have to carry him around with me most of the time unless im inside the cottage.Maybe I will get one of those things that sit the dog on your chest...the ones that look like they are for babies?( i forget what they are called) That way i can still get some stuff done up there, because we do go up there for a lot of the summer.


----------



## kaba (May 21, 2014)

This is a huge concern of mine. Chiquita loves the outdoors. But we live just north of a huge military base and southeast of a state forest. So owls, hawks, and even the occasional eagle are not uncommon. The young lady we purchased our puppy from was telling me that she had a pet chicken that would occasionally ride on her shoulder. While that was happening one day a hawk flew in and snatched the chicken.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am always worried about birds of prey, it's one of my bigger concerns. I take some precautions like never letting the chis off leash and not having a dog door. Problem is there is a certain amount of just taking a risk that you have to so you can live your life. We practically live in the outdoors and Kerrigan loves it, it is not like I am going to stop hiking/camping/running agility and just lock her inside all day.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is a huge concern of mine also. At our home before we moved down here to Fl. Hawks would circle us. I just can't let mine off leash, unless we are at the beach or an enclosed dog park.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

We use to have an eagle that liked to perch in the tree in our front yard. Stella was just a wee thing at the time, but he never seemed interested (she was also never very far from me and never off leash, since the yard only had invisible fencing for the big dogs). Actually, I never saw him hunting at all. We were lucky.

Now that we've moved into town, I don't worry as much about birds of prey, and much more about people looking to snatch my dogs out of my yard.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope that was tongue in cheek, but don't think so. My biggest worry here, too. Hubby watched an osprey scoop up a squirrel not 30 feet from where he was standing talking to a neighbor. So worrisome.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Here on Hilton Head Island, South Carolina, we have a house with a 'lagoon view.' Our lagoons have alligators, and a few small dogs have fallen prey. Simcha never goes out unescorted in our back yard. There are plenty of raptors around also: hawks, falcons, owls. One of our neighbors down the street apparently lost her little dog to a gator.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I've never seen a bird big enough around here to pick Cairo up. I'm sure that a bird could try it and injure him though.  I'm more worried about the possums and that pesky armadillo that decided to dig under our apartment and take up residence. :foxes15:


----------

